# paradise???



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

not really. But of all the islands I have stayed on Mindanao was really nice in san fran


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey lefties

I really like Mindanao. I have said it before that Mindanao island gets a bad rap because of the government and the bad Muslims fighting for years. Most of the fighting is in the southern most sections of the island. I would never walk out in front of a car on purpose , so I would never move into the war zone like Marawi or Sulu areas. Most of the island is very safe. I lived in the Davao area. I never walked down back alleys or walk by myself at night. Got to use common sense.

Just my opinion. I lived there for a year. I am coming back to Mindanao again.

art


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

What are your guys feeling on Zamboanga City?

I went there in '12 to meet my wife's grandmother before we got married, then again in '14, I think, for a family reunion. 

In '12, the wife didn't want me to go because she said that it was dangerous for me. The second time, she eased up a bit, and I was able to go outside a bit more.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> What are your guys feeling on Zamboanga City?
> 
> I went there in '12 to meet my wife's grandmother before we got married, then again in '14, I think, for a family reunion.
> 
> In '12, the wife didn't want me to go because she said that it was dangerous for me. The second time, she eased up a bit, and I was able to go outside a bit more.


well,,don't dangle a steak in front of a dogs face!!!!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey yakc

i agree with lefties. You are getting to far south for comfort. Zamboanga City? I would definitely stay in a group there. Not wonder off by yourself. keep low profile. I wouldn't go there. I have always stayed in the central part. Very safe. You are getting to close to areas like Jolo.

art


----------

